# Making quilt with sturdier fabric



## Mrs. Mucket (Apr 22, 2010)

I have never quilted though I have done a lot of sewing. After learning on a pillow or two, I'd like to make a quilt with a fabric that is sturdier than the typical cotton quilting fabric. I would probably just use a design of strips or large patches and machine stitch in the ditch, not doing any hand quilting. Will something like duck, twill, or denim work for a quilt top?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Of course! It may be a bit more difficult to quilt with the heavier layers, but certainly doable.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've done several denim quilts. They're the favorites around our house because they're heavy and warm. 
I stuck with simple quilting like stitch-in-the-ditch, or just straight lines, though!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I make denim rag quilts with cotton fabric on one side and denim on the other. I strip cut and piece, then cut and piece again. I sew the pieces together so that the seam shows on the denim side That's it. I don't use batting and I don't quilt. Nice and rugged and so easy to make one bigger by simply adding another row.


----------



## Mrs. Mucket (Apr 22, 2010)

Maura said:


> I make denim rag quilts with cotton fabric on one side and denim on the other. I strip cut and piece, then cut and piece again. I sew the pieces together so that the seam shows on the denim side That's it. I don't use batting and I don't quilt. Nice and rugged and so easy to make one bigger by simply adding another row.


Maura, I'm trying to picture that--do you cut matching pieces of denim and backing and use the two layers as one layer for stitching?

Last night after reading this thread and looking online at jelly roll quilts, I dreamt that I'd made a denim throw of strips and no batting. Maybe I was predicting your suggestion LOL. I will give it a try and use up some old jeans in the process. 

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Well, as you are new to the quilt making process, my suggestion is to make a lap quilt or couch throw first using quilting cotton.You can back it with flannel for winter, or the same fabric for summer. You can use polyester, 100% cotton or wool for batting. You want to consider comfort...as to how will the quilt feel against the skin? You want it soft and nice I think?

I don't know what type of wear and mis-use you are looking at for a "heavy duty" quilt? 100% cotton is quite strong, holds up to many scrubbings, machine washings, line or machine dryings and is very tough! Plus it feels nice. There are surviving quilts from the civil war around! If you quilt them well, they do last a long, long time.

I do make quilts from Denim(they have it now in many colors and patterns)for the back of my Jeep and for the crates to cover and go inside the crates for my dogs. Keep in mind that it is very heavy, and if you want to get it into a home wash machine, let that be your guide as to how large or heavy you make it. I don't make anything over the size of a couch throw or for in the back of my Jeep from Denim. But you can make a queen sized quilt out of beautiful quilting cotton and still wash it in your home machine.

The Denim quilt that goes in the back of the Jeep is large squares and rectangles from old Jeans, backed with red plaid flannel and quilted with heavy duty thread making large "X's (edge to edge) in the middle of each block. Then made per a "rag" quilt. Holds up well for those dirty wet dogs after we go to the lake! LOL

A couple of the crate rugs are denim Rag quilts. Even after many washings I would like something softer next to my skin on my bed. 

Have fun! LQ


----------



## Mrs. Mucket (Apr 22, 2010)

Good advice, LQ. And I love your denim/red plaid flannel idea! It sounds very cozy. Lucky doggies!

Heavy duty is for a hubby who likes to take an afternoon snooze on top of the bed. He's a keeper and since we downsized there is no other place to nap (we don't even have a couch) so I've decided to make a sturdier bed topper that will hold up a bit better than our current one. Denim and heavy twill are potentials.

My daughter is teaching me to quilt with some blocks for pillows/wall hangings, so I'll do some practicing with denim.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

I certainly understand the wear and tear due to napping on the bed! MY three cattle dogs (from 80lbs down to 38lbs)are all welcome on my bed so they take their toll.

Is there a part of the bed that gets the most wear and tear? In my case its the foot of the bed as this is where the dogs lay when they do get up there. So, instead of making a whole heavy duty quilt, I made a denim "Bed Runner" 40" wide by 72" long, and this is on the foot of the bed to take that wear. Its small enough to fit into my wash machine(barely!) and dryer which is a plus.

I like cutting out squares of denim, putting on dog, cow or flower motifs(cut out of large scale fabric or just in black in silhouettes) with fusible web( I like Steam a Seam which does not need sewing down)and then putting the backing on, doing the minor quilting, then putting the blocks together. Then you are done. Don't have to handle a large heavy amount of fabric under the machine. 

If you make the edges Raw Edge then there is no binding needed or if you "Quick Turn" there's that big lump at the edges. But with Raw Edge you just zig zag twice with pretty thread all around all the edges of the quilt. Multicolor thead is great for this!

Don't forget to pick up a good supply of "denim" needles in a heavier gauge than normal and some good 100% cotton thread. Some like a poly/cotton blend and that is a tough thread too.....up to you.

Just some ideas. Have fun and good luck with your project! I think you are going to have fun with this.

LQ


----------

